# Christmas presents for trainers!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm really excited about the Christmas presents I got for Dan, and our agility trainer, who also does field with her flat coated retriever. I think they're very cool, I hope they like them! Each gets a bottle of Tito's handmade vodka, and a custom made lanyard!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice! I think they will love it!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

VERY nice.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, they will love them 

PS: And who is that keeping a careful eye on things near the table ?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow those are fantastic--did you make the lanyards yourself?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL, that's Tiny's nose on the chair!
No, Lisa, my training partner made them. He made me one and I loved it, so I had him make those for my trainers. You can't really see it in the photo, but he has little silver beads on the two sides with their names/dog's name. They're pretty cool!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Darn I would love to learn how to make them...although I dropped the hint to a few people that I would really really love a nice lanyard for Christmas. Most of my family refuses to buy me dog stuff though.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

OK, so did he make the vodka or the containers? Been watching too much Boardwalk Empire.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hahaha! Tito's Handmade Vodka is a company in Austin, TX. Best vodka made, it wins all kinds of awards!
I sent them an email and told them about my Tito, and they sent me two very cool "Tito's Handmade Vodka" leashes. They're dog lovers!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> PS: And who is that keeping a careful eye on things near the table ?


Wow, you have a great eye. Very nice presents indeed. I did notice Tito's vodka in the store a while back and wondered if your boy got into the vodka making business


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> Wow, you have a great eye.


LOL - its a golden nose; I practically saw Tiny before the presents


----------

